# Selling tickets online?



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I searched the old threads for this but did not find what I was looking for, so...
When selling tickets online, is there special language to indicate the sale is final and there will be no refunds? Is it sufficient to simply say online and on the tickets "All sales final. Absolutely no refunds"?

I am working with a local charity haunt again this year, and I got them to start meeting already! (Major improvement over "planning" in September!) They want to do advance ticket sales, some of which will be online and some of which will be in person. No one wants to deal with people trying to get their $5 back if they forgot or whatever.

Any pros out there willing to give a bit of advice?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a couple of questions before I give a reply; What if the reason they, the customers, want a refund is because you guys didn't run on a scheduled night? If your haunt is outdoors, what happens if you get stopped by inclimant weather? Does the buyer lose outright because of you or an "act of God"?
All of those things need to be considered and written out for the "fine print", include all of the rules and regulations, and warning about being disruptive, drunk, drugged, carrying weapons, alcohol, etc., The more excuses take away up front, the less likely you are to have to deal with them, and if you do have to deal with them, you will have the leverage to win any argument or court battle. I know all of that sounds extreme, but it's something professional haunts have to deal with all of the time.
Include the statement that in purchasing the ticket(s) they, the buyer, have agreed to the terms and rules stated.
You may have a battle on your hands with the no refunds for ANY reason though.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I think as long as you state "All Ticket Sales Final", you shouldn't have a problem with the refund issue. But you must state that in everything that you advertise under. Posters, mailers, emails, newspaper, social media, etc. Knowing up front the buyer can make the decision about whether to buy or not to buy the tickets. Stating your rules and regulations on the tickets will also help with those who have purchased and maybe can't attend. As with anything dealing with the public, you have to take each situation differently as it happens.

You may run into that certain customer that wants their money back while their waiting in line to get in, and becomes unruly. Sometimes in that situation it's just better to give someone the money back than to have them make a scene and disrupt your haunt. You might also talk to some of your local businesses who sell tickets on a regular basis and see what their policies are for doing refunds or not. Check with some of the other organizations in you area that do charity balls and dinners, to see what they do for their policies as well.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

We have done online sales for 3 years and I have never had anyone ask for a refund. We occasionally have had a person that purchased tickets at the ticket booth ask for a refund but it is rare. We do post that all ticket sales are final and no refunds will be given. 
Have you thought about who you are going to use for online sales? They do charge a fee that would have to be passed on to the customer or you will have to cover, which could be a hard pill to swallow for a $5 ticket.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Dark Star said:


> Have you thought about who you are going to use for online sales? They do charge a fee that would have to be passed on to the customer or you will have to cover, which could be a hard pill to swallow for a $5 ticket.


I looked at the HauntPay agreement, and the fee is minimal. If the online ticket price is $5.50, the haunt will still get a few pennies over $5 per ticket. That seems perfectly reasonable to me.


----------

